# maindee pools newport



## Bezzab

*mainddee pool*

The main pool was 100 feet long by 42 feet wide, having a maximum depth of 10 feet. The bath floor gradually rises from this point to a depth of 4 feet at the shallow end and 8 feet at the deep end. The diving stage had diving boards at heights of five metres, three, and one metres above water level. Comfortable seating accommodated for 428 spectators was provided on the Gala Stands, whilst an additional 300 people was accommodated with chair seating around the balcony, and a further 300 standing at the end of the site is a smaller pool which was 60 feet long by 25 feet wide, having a maximum depth of four feet. This pool was encouraged to non-swimmers from as early an age as possible to provide for school children, and enable swimming instructions to be given to persons of all ages. The baths was fitted with a filtration house and plant which had clerestory windows so that the whole process of filtration can be observed by bathers, which it was felt that this would have a sound psychological value


*MAINDEE POOL FRONT FACADE*



MAINDEE POOL FRONT FACADE by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the main lobby*



MAINDEE POOL FRONT ENTRANCE by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the main lobby*



MAINDEE POOL FRONT ENTRANCE by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the main lobby desk*



MAINDEE POOL RECEPTION by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the main stairs*



MAINDEE POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the main stairs*



MAINDEE POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*admin offices*



MAINDEE POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*admin offices*



MAINDEE POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*admin offices*



MAINDEE POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*admin offices*



MAINDEE POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*male toilets*



MAINDEE POOL MALE TOILETS by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the lerners pool changing rooms*



MAINDEE POOL LEARNER POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the lerners pool changing rooms*



MAINDEE POOL LEARNER POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the lerners pool*



MAINDEE POOL LEARNER POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the lerners pool*



MAINDEE POOL LEARNER POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the lerners pool*



MAINDEE POOL LEARNER POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the lerners pool*



MAINDEE POOL LEARNER POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the main pool changing rooms*



MAINDEE POOL CHANGING AREA by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*under ground pool passage*



MAINDEE POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the main pool*



MAINDEE POOL MAIN POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the main pool*



MAINDEE POOL MAIN POOL by ieuan berry, on Flickr

*the main pool*



maidee pool by ieuan berry, on Flickr

thanks for looking this post is maindee pool newport after the fire


----------



## GavinJ

That main pool area is in need of some serious renovation work.


----------



## Bezzab

GavinJ said:


> That main pool area is in need of some serious renovation work.



it need a lot of work is was very dark in there to


----------



## flyboys90

The rate its going cant see it lasting much longer,thanks for showing.


----------



## krisan

great pics! don't know what it is about pools but just looking at the pics just gives me the creeps!


----------



## kehumff

Good report, great pics, i agree that pool needs a bit more than spit and polish


----------



## Captain-Slow

Full marks for putting the effort in


----------



## steve2109

Very Very nice report and pics, enjoyed looking at that


----------



## welshbayonetww2

*reminder*

learned to swim there.......40yrs ago.......

and went swimming regularly there in my youth...... shame to see it like that.....but thanks for posting the pics

but then everything has its time!! .


----------

